# Insurance



## stevecin (Aug 2, 2011)

Anybody have any car insurance recommendations? We will be crossing the border on July 1 and headed to Merida for 3 months.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you are a Costco member their rates are great, you should buy a policy for 1 year, will be cheaper than 3 months usually...


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Don´t sweat great rates, sweat the best roadside service at 3:00AM out there in the boonies and make absolutely sure you have legal representation as an integral part of your policy. I can´t speak of Costco for auto insurance so listen to Chicois8. I like their beef.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Triple AAA offers excellent product & service.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

LMtortugas said:


> Triple AAA offers excellent product & service.


In Mexico?????? For Mexican insurance, you need a Mexican carrier.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Costco uses Bonita West Mexico Insurance Services witch sells Mexican insurance through Qualitas....


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

indeed, GRUPO NATIONAL PROVINCIAL... one of Mexico's largest, and most tenured, underwriters... Trust this bit of advice, be very careful NOB who you procure adequate comprehensive insurance from while driving in Mexico...


----------

